# Anyone had more than 3 failed DE cycles?



## whereswalker (Feb 6, 2011)

I've just found out that my third DE cycle has failed - I'm being treated at Reprofit in Czech. I've had all the recurrent implantation failure tests available and other than clotting issues (for which I use Clexane), nothing has arisen. Have I just been unlucky? Would love to hear from anyone else who is over 40 and in similar position because i really just don't know where to go next. I know it is a numbers game but I really thought by the third time, I'd succeed. Any tips or advice?


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello where,

I was at one stage considering using donor eggs and decided to try a surrogate first, after 10 unsuccessfull fresh rounds with OE. Surrogate got pregnant on first go with my eggs!!(and the cheek of my embryos, 2 implanted although only one carried all the way, one was vanishing twin) and gave us a beautiful baby. These are the same embryos that I cannot even get one to stay around!!!

On trying for our second, she got a positive blood test on the next IVF but low and didnt end up taking!! Considering that I couldnt even get a positive ever with my eggs!! She is now PUPO again and testing positive on Pee tests. Time will tell as still a long way to go but what I am trying to say is even if I had moved onto donor, nothing would have worked and as you can imagine I was tested for immunes etc and nothing came up!!

Doctors in the UK at CRGH told me my eggs were finished and that a surrogate probably would never work and I should move onto a donor!!

Just something to think about.... sometimes it could be the vessell not the eggs that are the problem.


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Babycrazy, I have been tested for all immunes more than once and they came back fine!! But there has to be something.


My lining always came at the right measurements, but something is wrong with me!!

Something prevents the embryos from implanting. I have had numerous hysteroscopes and always came back clear.

I dont think it is immunes, but maybe scar tissure inside the womb from an infection or something that makes the environment not right to impant. Something that you cannot diagnose as I have had ALL tests done!!    

Most people in my situation move onto donor eggs. As the eggs are always blamed. However in my case it certainly wasnt an egg problem! If I had moved onto donor eggs I would have just ended up with negatives!


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi
Have you been tested for 'hidden' chlamydia? I always tested negative for chlamydia in this country, but had a test at Serum for this and the result was positive. A hysteroscopy in Jan this year revealed red blotches on the wall of my uterus which are caused by chlamydia. I had antibiotics to combat this. There is a thread about this on the Greece board. xx


----------

